

Ask HN: do people see me as a soft target? - ideasguy

Long story short: people often contact me with ideas for websites/software that they want me to build in exchange for a small amount of money (hundreds of dollars) or small share of equity in the next 'Facebook killer' (typically around 25%).  Their contribution can effectivly be summarised as "I'll be the ideas guy".<p>I'm not the most assertive person in the world and I wonder if people get in touch because they think I'm someone they could easily exploit or because they're just clueless about how much work actually goes into launching a software product or service.<p>Has anyone else been faced with this situation and how do you handle it?
======
GHFigs
Most of them are just clueless. They either have no concept of the work
involved or they genuinely believe that their idea is a precious thing on it's
own and are doing you a favor by sharing it. They tend to go on remaining
clue-deficient as most people have a hard time saying "no".

As to how to deal with it: Take their offer and add to it until you'd be happy
to do the work. Tell them you'd be happy to do the work for $X. Don't think of
it as being assertive so much as being honest. Remember that you're under no
obligation to haggle.

------
rick888
I get this at least once a month from my non-tech friends with the next great
idea.

I actually took one of my friends up one one of these offers. The problem is
that when you are working on it, they have nothing invested and can easily
just move onto something else and you are left holding the bag.

I worked on the project for a couple of weeks and he eventually just lost
interest and told me he had to concentrate on what was making money for him at
the time, which was a PC repair shop.

This was in 2004 and the PC repair shop went out of business went out of
business within 6 months.

I don't need an ideas guy..and you probably don't either. I have no shortage
of ideas I think could make money. I would only partner up with someone who
could provide me with funding, business contacts, or has prior experience in
my industry.

The other problem is that once you get the app done, what does the "ideas" guy
do? Is their effort really going to be worth a percentage of the company?

------
aspir
Just say no or don't respond at all, if they're reaching out via email. You're
likely just another name on a list by these "Idea Guys"

Or just give them an honest quote, and stick to your guns. They'll walk.

~~~
Mz
_Or just give them an honest quote, and stick to your guns. They'll walk._

Do not do this if your real answer is "no". Sometimes people will surprise you
and take you up on your offer. And if you were really just trying to politely
say "um, please kindly get lost but without all kinds of drama that I don't
really want", well, you just failed at getting rid of them. Now, attempts to
get rid of them get even more complicated.

------
steventruong
This was posted a couple days ago on here. See if you relate:
[http://throwawayhn.wordpress.com/2011/06/10/business-
cofound...](http://throwawayhn.wordpress.com/2011/06/10/business-cofounders-
go-fuck-yourselves/)

------
FiddlerClamp
If you have a Web site, put a flat statement in your FAQ.

------
johnny22
probably both. Pretty sure most of us have heard this. Tons of folks on
google.com at least :)

